# SRAM Red big and small ring trim



## afdude (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm about to upgrade to red and was wondering that if the "big and small ring trim" function is a feature of the shifters or the front derailleur. Because as of now I plan on getting a 2010 Force FD instead of spending twice as much on the red FD. Competitive cyclist talks about the 2010 red FD being stronger and having the double trim function, but I believe they were speaking for the entire red group. 

Anybody that's had red shifters and red fd or red shifters and force fd care to share?

Thanks!


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

The trim is from the Shifters. The problems that people have run into in the past with the FD is that (red) it is not at stiff as the Force FD and needs to be a little babied to get it to move the chain around. The red is super light compared to the force but I guess it all depends on how positive of shifting you want up front. Either way they are the cheapest component of the group so try one out and if you don't like it sell it and get the other. Take care and be well. I guess the chain is cheaper but you get my point....


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

Trim is only for the big ring on the 2010 groups...and it is a function of the shifters.


----------

